# ReiNX toolkit released



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2018)

Hawt


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 8, 2018)

Soooooooo Hekate? But not Hekate made specifically for ReiNX? Cool! If I ever make the switch :3 if you get my pun


----------



## crissal (Sep 8, 2018)

As it is right now, this toolkit serves only for splashes. Backup (without restore?) and AutoRCM are already done by Hekate.


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Sep 8, 2018)

Chary said:


> As far as features go, users will be able to dump their NAND, Cal0, Boot0, and Boot1 through this, as well as a built in AutoRCM toggle option


wow.. this is some ground breaking front page shit the hype is real. Sorry chary your trying to hard at this point to post this.


----------



## wurstpistole (Sep 8, 2018)

Chary said:


> . A major inclusion is that of a Splash.bin converter, which supports .png, .bmp, and .jpeg.


For me the Frontpage worthy fact


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2018)

you guys should decide what you want. More homebrew on portal or not?
if there's no homebrew release on portal, people are whining that only SX OS is advertised, if we put homebrew on portal you are still not happy.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 8, 2018)

Good going Reisyukaku.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cyan said:


> you guys should decide what you want. More homebrew on portal or not?
> if there's no homebrew release on portal, people are whining that only SX OS is advertised, if we put homebrew on portal you are still not happy.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


We are. It's just the toxic people that aren't


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

Wolfy said:


> Soooooooo Hekate? But not Hekate made specifically for ReiNX? Cool! If I ever make the switch :3 if you get my pun


But can Hekate do it in under 60 minutes?


----------



## Billy Acuña (Sep 8, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> But can Hekate do it in under 60 minutes?


Also this works under Horizon, not RCM.

Enviado desde mi LG-X240 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

Billy Acuña said:


> Also this works under Horizon, not RCM.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-X240 mediante Tapatalk


 I know that


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2018)

the dumped NAND means all the emmc ? or only non active data like boot0/1? (I don't know what cal0 is)
is it safe to dump it while Horizon is running? there might be active processes, temporary files, used settings, etc.
someone tried restoring it to see if there's no problem?

I'd feel safer doing it from the bootloader, without horizon running, unless we can confirm it's as safe.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

Cyan said:


> the dumped NAND means all the emmc ? or only non active data like boot0/1? (I don't know what cal0 is)
> is it safe to dump it while Horizon is running? there might be active processes, temporary files, used settings, etc.
> someone tried restoring it to see if there's no problem?
> 
> I'd feel safer doing it from the bootloader, without horizon running, unless we can confirm it's as safe.



yea it does full nand. cal0 is prod info iirc

they have been testing the nand dump function for a few weeks now.

edit: confirmed cal0 is prodinfo


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2018)

I guess they tested restoration too.
But, making a NAND backup while in CFW ... would restore the info you used cfw ?
I still feel safer to do a NAND backup before using any softmod on the console to restore it to a clean state later.
at least, the first time. It's always good to be able to do additional backup with the toolbox while using the console over the months.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I guess they tested restoration too.
> But, making a NAND backup while in CFW ... would restore the info you used cfw ?
> I still feel safer to do a NAND backup before using any softmod on the console to restore it to a clean state later.
> at least, the first time. It's always good to be able to do additional backup with the toolbox while using the console over the months.



I'm 99% sure they did @Crusatyr and @fsgsds should be able to confirm that though


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 8, 2018)

I believe SX OS already had self updating.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2018)

ExploitJunkie said:


> wow.. this is some ground breaking front page shit the hype is real. Sorry chary your trying to hard at this point to post this.


So when the Staff doesn't post this stuff it's, "They only care about the SX team and don't care about the community!" But when they do they are suddenly, "Trying too hard." So basically what you are saying is that no matter what they do, people are just going to complain because there's no winning anymore.


----------



## McPringles (Sep 8, 2018)

NAND dumping from inside the OS seems like a neat trick, but it's not practical for an initial dump, I don't think. By that point wouldn't there be the possibility of a log or something that reveals you've been messing with RCM mode? I guess it'd be useful for dumping a NAND post-CFW, in case you need to swap back to a clean NAND temporarily but want to have another backup with all your installed certs, etc., but I dunno. Also not sure if I trust AutoRCM installation from within the OS, but I suppose it might still be possible to un-fuck it if something goes wrong.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> So when the Staff doesn't post this stuff it's, "They only care about the SX team and don't care about the community!" But when they do they are suddenly, "Trying too hard." So basically what you are saying is that no matter what they do, people are just going to complain because there's no winning anymore.


I think the issue stems from a lack of clarity in the original post. From the description it sounds largely like another clone of Hekate (which isn't newsworthy, since ReiNX itself is already mostly just a rebranding of an existing CFW), rather than explicitly stating that it's a homebrew app.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

McPringles said:


> NAND dumping from inside the OS seems like a neat trick, but it's not practical for an initial dump, I don't think. By that point wouldn't there be the possibility of a log or something that reveals you've been messing with RCM mode? I guess it'd be useful for dumping a NAND post-CFW, in case you need to swap back to a clean NAND temporarily but want to have another backup with all your installed certs, etc., but I dunno. Also not sure if I trust AutoRCM installation from within the OS, but I suppose it might still be possible to un-fuck it if something goes wrong.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



It's @Reisyukaku's official app for his CFW. the nand dumping takes a fraction of the time that it does of hekate not to mention more features are coming to it


----------



## McPringles (Sep 8, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> It's @Reisyukaku's official app for his CFW. the nand dumping takes a fraction of the time that it does of hekate not to mention more features are coming to it


I understand that much, and I'm not knocking it (although I am curious about it being 'faster' than Hekate's dumping; with a lack of source code there's no way to know if it's just because it's skipping out on integrity checks, etc.). I'm just saying that it's certainly less useful for a user doing their initial NAND dump - both because there's a possibility of logs in your NAND that you've been using RCM or booting CFW since you have to boot into Horizon to access it, and because of the apparent possibility of corrupting the SD card while using it.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

McPringles said:


> I understand that much, and I'm not knocking it (although I am curious about it being 'faster' than Hekate's dumping; with a lack of source code there's no way to know if it's just because it's skipping out on integrity checks, etc.). I'm just saying that it's certainly less useful for a user doing their initial NAND dump - both because there's a possibility of logs in your NAND that you've been using RCM or booting CFW since you have to boot into Horizon to access it, and because of the apparent possibility of corrupting the SD card while using it.



tldr: Because it's faster because it has full access to the CPU unlike hekate and the system verifies it as I understand it


----------



## crissal (Sep 8, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> We are. It's just the toxic people that aren't


It's toxic to say that a backup without restore is useless? So every homebrew/cfw/tool that is released has to be praised? Meh


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 8, 2018)

crissal said:


> It's toxic to say that a backup without restore is useless? So every homebrew/cfw/tool that is released has to be praised? Meh


You have multiple tools to do a restore so I really don't get what you're trying to say. Ofcourse you can't do a restore when booted in to horizon. How the fuck can you overwrite something that you're using at that moment. Use your brain, not meant in a bad way


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2018)

You just can't satisfy some people no matter what you do.


----------



## crissal (Sep 8, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> You have multiple tools to do a restore so I really don't get what you're trying to say.


If this backup can also be restored by Hekate, then it's perfect cause of bigger speed; if we have to wait for a restore by Rei, right now it's useless. And btw you cannot just claim everyone is toxic if someone points out a thing. Bitching about tx in their threads is toxicity


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 8, 2018)

crissal said:


> If this backup can also be restored by Hekate, then it's perfect cause of bigger speed; if we have to wait for a restore by Rei, right now it's useless. And btw you cannot just claim everyone is toxic if someone points out a thing. Bitching about tx in their threads is toxicity


No it's not. This has the function to do a backup while booted up in horizon. Ofcourse you can't do a restore through that because ur booted up in horizon. It's like ey i'm gonna install windows while i'm using windows. It doesn't work that way. Stop with the complaining and be a bit more respectful and happy that devs are doing the work for FREE for you and everybody else. If you want to complain then do it yourself please instead of always being entitled to everything and spreading a toxic message


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

crissal said:


> If this backup can also be restored by Hekate, then it's perfect cause of bigger speed; if we have to wait for a restore by Rei, right now it's useless. And btw you cannot just claim everyone is toxic if someone points out a thing. Bitching about tx in their threads is toxicity



yea it can be restored from hekate


----------



## crissal (Sep 8, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> No it's not. This has the function to do a backup while booted up in horizon. Ofcourse you can't do a restore through that because ur booted up in horizon. It's like ey i'm gonna install windows while i'm using windows. It doesn't work that way. Stop with the complaining and be a bit more respectful and happy that devs are doing the work for FREE for you and everybody else. If you want to complain then do it yourself please instead of always being entitled to everything and spreading a toxic message


I mean that another tool was necessary. Why so angry? Btw I respect Rei work and use ReiNX as cfw and hekate for backup/restore and autorcm, but I have the right to tell that something is not good IMO. You are the toxic here.


----------



## Crusatyr (Sep 8, 2018)

crissal said:


> I mean that another tool was necessary. ... I have the right to tell that something is not good IMO.



Dude, it literally is not possible to restore NAND while the device is running. If it was possible to do so, it would be incredibly easy to implement. I worked hard to make sure that the dumps this tool created were possible to be restored using hekate because I know that's the most used tool available right now. Hell, you can even mount the combined file it outputs in hacdiscmount, split the dump into various partitions and restore it that way as well. I've probably done close to 100 full nand dumps testing this damn thing. lol.

As for saying something isn't good, you should also add constructive criticism. Don't just say it sucks, say "it sucks but you can make it better by doing XYZ." Otherwise you just sound like someone who wants to complain about it. So, tell me crissal, what would you like to see added to it?


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 8, 2018)

crissal said:


> I mean that another tool was necessary. Why so angry? Btw I respect Rei work and use ReiNX as cfw and hekate for backup/restore and autorcm, but I have the right to tell that something is not good IMO. You are the toxic here.


i'm not but if you aren't then so be it. All the better then


----------



## crissal (Sep 8, 2018)

Crusatyr said:


> Dude, it literally is not possible to restore NAND while the device is running. If it was possible to do so, it would be incredibly easy to implement. I worked hard to make sure that the dumps this tool created were possible to be restored using hekate because I know that's the most used tool available right now. Hell, you can even mount the combined file it outputs in hacdiscmount, split the dump into various partitions and restore it that way as well. I've probably done close to 100 full nand dumps testing this damn thing. lol.
> 
> As for saying something isn't good, you should also add constructive criticism. Don't just say it sucks, say "it sucks but you can make it better by doing XYZ." Otherwise you just sound like someone who wants to complain about it. So, tell me crissal, what would you like to see added to it?


No I explained bad, restoring while in Horizon is impossible, you have to write while booting the OS, but I didn't know that this backup made in toolkit could be restored by any other solution, like Hekate (as @Adran_Marit stated before), so it was my fault.
Btw you're right about the "it sucks" part, but I thought you had to wait until Rei released another tool (or maybe put a bootloader inside ReiNX) for restoring purpose, so the toolkit as is was useless; like the way it is, however, I think that's pretty useful


kumikochan said:


> i'm not but if you aren't then so be it. All the better then


Peace man, we misunderstood each other


----------



## DocKlokMan (Sep 8, 2018)

Chary said:


> This toolkit allows for updating an installation of ReiNX custom firmware from within the toolkit, a first for any existing CFW.​


So close. SXOS 1.9 managed to snag this particular milestone first though.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

AnalogMan said:


> So close. SXOS 1.9 managed to snag this particular milestone first though.


Maybe publicly *shrug*


----------



## Nollog (Sep 8, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I guess they tested restoration too.
> But, making a NAND backup while in CFW ... would restore the info you used cfw ?
> I still feel safer to do a NAND backup before using any softmod on the console to restore it to a clean state later.
> at least, the first time. It's always good to be able to do additional backup with the toolbox while using the console over the months.


Your clean dump should be done with Hekate.

Use this to make backups so when you download brickware and install it, your saves and installed games aren't gone too.


----------



## DocKlokMan (Sep 8, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> Maybe publicly *shrug*


Maybe. Who knows how long SXOS had it internally before release. It’s something we’ll likely never know. So public release is all we can count on for now.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

AnalogMan said:


> Maybe. Who knows how long SXOS had it internally before release. It’s something we’ll likely never know. So public release is all we can count on for now.


I can tell you the ReiNX devs have been working on this toolkit for a while now XD


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 8, 2018)

Cyan said:


> you guys should decide what you want. More homebrew on portal or not?
> if there's no homebrew release on portal, people are whining that only SX OS is advertised, if we put homebrew on portal you are still not happy.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'm a SXOS user myself, but I fully support seeing this kind of post on the front page. I want to see the big picture and know what's going on in the homebrew/CFW scene.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Sep 8, 2018)

AnalogMan said:


> Maybe. Who knows how long SXOS had it internally before release. It’s something we’ll likely never know. So public release is all we can count on for now.


Practically was public since it was posted in 2 channels on the discord for testing purposes.


----------



## DocKlokMan (Sep 8, 2018)

Reisyukaku said:


> Practically was public since it was posted in 2 channels on the discord for testing purposes.


That makes it even more of a shame then. All well, glad to hear it’s been tested enough and deemed stable enough to see an official release!


----------



## linuxares (Sep 8, 2018)

If I recon, this tool is a lot faster dumping than the previous once out


----------



## wiiando (Sep 8, 2018)

AnalogMan said:


> That makes it even more of a shame then. All well, glad to hear it’s been tested enough and deemed stable enough to see an official release!



Why does it make it a shame?

Someone else takes credit for someone else's work, hardly anything new for any scene.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2018)

@Reisyukaku  How safe is it exactly to dump NAND from the Switch OS itself? Since the system has cached data and whatnot still not written to the eMMC, how exactly can you guarantee that the dump is 100% valid?

And since you mention that exFAT corruption also is possible, I am really wondering if the 20 minute improvement is worth the 'uncertainty' about creating valid dumps


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Sep 8, 2018)

I love having all of this stuff on the portal.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 8, 2018)

is it just me or does it look like the  roblox logo


----------



## Reisyukaku (Sep 8, 2018)

json said:


> @Reisyukaku  How safe is it exactly to dump NAND from the Switch OS itself? Since the system has cached data and whatnot still not written to the eMMC, how exactly can you guarantee that the dump is 100% valid?
> 
> And since you mention that exFAT corruption also is possible, I am really wondering if the 20 minute improvement is worth the 'uncertainty' about creating valid dumps


Its obviously not the cleanest dump because of said cache, but its been tested rigorously by @Crusatyr . Restoring it works. It also dumps in ~2GB segments so not to get any mismatch data due to system partition cache.. it gets the partition in one  go. This also protects it  if the dump is interrupted prematurely. The progress file it creates will figure out where it left off (which file has been completed last) and continue.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks for the answer. But what does the 2GB size segment matter? If the eMMC data has not been written yet and the data is present only in the FAT cache, dumping with any segment size will not see the cached FAT data.
This could result in a collapsed FAT table, which is catastrophic. (For example, half of the FAT table is written, half is cached)

While it might not have occurred in the testing done by Crustyr, this does not mean it is really safe. It just means it did not occur *yet*.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

json said:


> Thanks for the answer. But what does the 2GB size segment matter? If the eMMC data has not been written yet and the data is present only in the FAT cache, dumping with any segment size will not see the cached FAT data.
> This could result in a collapsed FAT table, which is catastrophic. (For example, half of the FAT table is written, half is cached)
> 
> While it might not have occurred in the testing done by Crustyr, this does not mean it is really safe. It just means it did not occur *yet*.



I can guarantee you they have been working on this and testing this for several weeks now and to quote @Crusatyr himself, he has done over 100 dumps with it


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you. Will look forward to when SX OS steals this for their next patch and claims as their own.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 8, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Thank you. Will look forward to when SX OS steals this for their next patch and claims as their own.


AFAIK the toolkit code is still closed source


----------



## regnad (Sep 8, 2018)

I immediately changed the splash screen to my cat


----------



## Reisyukaku (Sep 9, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Thank you. Will look forward to when SX OS steals this for their next patch and claims as their own.


Hence why i kept it closed for a bit.. later on ill make it FOSS.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 9, 2018)

Keep it like that, or else:

SX OS 2.0:
"We have released our official Switch Toolkit Codded From Scratch"


----------



## chirogan (Sep 9, 2018)

I dont actually mind it having a feat the same as others.
This is what we call _Choices. _Having more is better than being monopolized by one.

If youre buying a graphics card, i would like and love to see alternatives from other manufacturers.

People has this twisted state of mind. Stop calling it as _oh another hekate_. Or _oh so basically ripped from SwitchOSX_


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 9, 2018)

Cyan said:


> you guys should decide what you want. More homebrew on portal or not?
> if there's no homebrew release on portal, people are whining that only SX OS is advertised, if we put homebrew on portal you are still not happy.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'm very happy with it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



McPringles said:


> I understand that much, and I'm not knocking it (although I am curious about it being 'faster' than Hekate's dumping; with a lack of source code there's no way to know if it's just because it's skipping out on integrity checks, etc.). I'm just saying that it's certainly less useful for a user doing their initial NAND dump - both because there's a possibility of logs in your NAND that you've been using RCM or booting CFW since you have to boot into Horizon to access it, and because of the apparent possibility of corrupting the SD card while using it.


I've talked to one if the devs, it actually has more access to the hardware, so it can dump in 20 min, that's down from an hr and 15 min, and if anything verification is faster then writeing....


----------



## 2manyGames2play (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice update :-)

Will my FS.kip1 (exFAT driver) still work? I used to load it via Hekate but the guide doesn't mention it. I'm wondering if ReiNX will load the my kip1 by default.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 9, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> I'm very happy with it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I can confirm this. It dumps quicker due to full access to the cpu and the system does the verifcation



2manyGames2play said:


> Nice update :-)
> 
> Will my FS.kip1 (exFAT driver) still work? I used to load it via Hekate but the guide doesn't it. I'm wondering if ReiNX will load the my kip1 by default.



what firmware are you on? also reinx supports .kip not .kip1 from everything I've seen


----------



## 2manyGames2play (Sep 9, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> I can confirm this. It dumps quicker due to full access to the cpu and the system does the verifcation
> 
> 
> 
> *what firmware are you on?* also reinx supports .kip not .kip1 from everything I've seen


4.0.1


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 9, 2018)

2manyGames2play said:


> 4.0.1



okay, you should be able to boot with the newest release of reinx with fs.kip


----------



## 2manyGames2play (Sep 9, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> okay, you should be able to boot with the newest release of reinx with fs.kip


None of the ReiNX releases that i've used, (nor 1.6) have a fs.kip included.

Unless you're saying that i can load my fs.kip1 from ReiNX, but i don't know how i would do this without my Switch recognizing the exFAT MicroSD.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 9, 2018)

2manyGames2play said:


> None of the ReiNX releases that i've used, (nor 1.6) have a fs.kip included.



they were included with the old meteos stash. you can generate it yourself using choidujour or get it from the old stash I previously mentioned.... you might also just be able to copy and rename the one you currently have


----------



## 2manyGames2play (Sep 9, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> they were included with the old meteos stash. you can generate it yourself using choidujour or get it from the old stash I previously mentioned.... you might also just be able to copy and rename the one you currently have


Lets say i manage to find the correct fs.kip, do i simply put it in the folder and will ReiNX see/load it automatically?

Thank you for the tip. I'll let you know if it worked.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 9, 2018)

2manyGames2play said:


> Lets say i manage to find the correct fs.kip, do i simply put it in the folder and will ReiNX load it automatically? Thank you for the tip. I'll let you know if it worked.



you put it in the reinx\sysmodules folder


----------



## 2manyGames2play (Sep 9, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> you put it in the reinx\sysmodules folder


Well, whadda ya know... renaming .kip1 > .kip solved it (the file structure/header appears to be the same).

Adran_Marit? You are my Hero/Saviour of the day (if you want, i can extend it to a week) :-)


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 9, 2018)

2manyGames2play said:


> Well, whadda ya know... renaming .kip1 > .kip solved it (the file structure/header appears to be the same).
> 
> Adran_Marit? You are my Hero/Saviour of the day (if you want, i can extend it to a week) :-)


All G


----------



## JimCarreyUnique (Sep 17, 2018)

Sorry if this is a silly question. But can someone help me. How do I restore backup NAND made by ReiNX Toolkit?
It does the backup in pieces. Will Hekate understand that format? And where do I need to put those files?
Thanks for help. Don't through stones at me. 

Thanks! Found the answer myself.


----------

